# clones or teens



## blondlebanese (Sep 22, 2014)

when it comes to buying clones or 6" to 8" teens.  from my experience with growing tomatoes I think younger plants have an easier time getting over stress that's associated with transplanting or transporting ect.  what do you all think?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2014)

What`s the difference between clones and 6" to 8" teens ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

I have never had the pleasure of going and buying rooted clones, but I never have much transplant shock with anything.  I tend to get the healthiest looking tomatoes, regardless of size.  Probably the same kind of things I look for in a tomato are the things you would look for in a clone--close intermodal spacing, good leaf structure, good color, etc.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never had the pleasure of going and buying rooted clones, but I never have much transplant shock with anything. I tend to get the healthiest looking tomatoes, regardless of size. Probably the same kind of things I look for in a tomato are the things you would look for in a clone--close intermodal spacing, good leaf structure, good color, etc.




Have never bought clones, too many horror stories associated with them. About bringing bugs and diseases into your garden. Look `em over good, pick the healthiest looking ones, if you go this way. 
Transplant shock, have not experienced it. I use 3" coco coir pots to germinate seeds in. Then the whole thing goes into 6" coco coir pots. When ready into the 5 gallon pots. No transplant shock this way .
The K.I.S.S. method works. Don`t think it gets any simpler then this.
Peace.


----------

